# Wanna Free Diaz and Guida Sig?



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

anybody want a free nate diaz and clay guida sig....i was bored and made one...well first come first serve to whoever wants it








TAKEN!!!








TAKEN!!!


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

thats friggin tight! you do some good work!


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

thanks a lot


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

I like it steph its a really well done Sig and i love all the work your doing there is always room for improvement with you.. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

thanks NCC i appreciate that a lot i went from never had made one before to having like 5 people on the forum with a sig i made and yall helped me *tons*...cause otherwise id be clueless


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

thats a cool sig.

hey i just thought of a funny idea for a sig.

Diaz bros. but like mario bros. with the hats n stuff, 
something along those lines,
that ideas up for grabs i dont know the first thing about sig making

does anybody know of a site were u can download a free photochop for sigmaking?


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

u can always get trials at adobe site



EDIT:

id say download trial here
http://www.adobe.com/products/photoshop/photoshopextended/?promoid=BONQL



and try this tutorial
http://olieng.net/2008/06/02/photoshop-tutorials/the-iceman-effect/

this was the first sig i made...^^^


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

added guida sig


----------



## mtxsub7 (Jun 2, 2008)

can I please have that guida sig, I just made a thread requesting one, I'd really appreciate it


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

its urs....go ahead


----------



## mtxsub7 (Jun 2, 2008)

thanks a lot.. it looks SICK!!! awesome work..


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Good work Steph. I'll snag the Nate one. Beautiful piece of work by a beautiful person.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

ha thanks composure..its all urs


----------

